
FocFoc — A Lovely Collection of Things That You Can Get for Free - madbyte
https://focfoc.herokuapp.com/
======
madbyte
«There was a time when we left our jobs and decided to go for a venture. If
you do a startup, you never know when you’ll get your first paycheck. We
bootstrapped our living, counted money and felt ourself cheap. But we were
craving for the good things, though.

I’ve started looking for a good free stuff, like concerts, exhibitions, hike,
restaurant grand openings and other. Quickly I've realized that there is a lot
of things are being given away by really nice brands, and there is a reason
for that. My personal collection of these goodies and service referrals has
been shared many times among friends.

The idea of giving your stuff for trial is way more powerful than any other
type of advertising. Imagine all marketing $$ being spent on something
valuable for everyone, like free foods, clothes, software, services, etc. This
is the ideal picture of the future, though. But anyways, we decided to create
FocFoc and start facilitating this idea.

FocFoc will leverage the power of free stuff given to people. We encourage all
brands to reconsider their marketing budget towards freebie model.»

